# (W) Any Warhammer 40K Armies or lots (H) £££ (paypal) (UK)



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi there,

I am still looking to buy any Warhammer 40k armies or lots, the bigger the better. If you have any stuff that you wish to sell please email me with a full list and pictures if possible.

As soon as we have agreed a price I will pay you via paypal.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Andy


----------



## gregorfiredrake (Dec 11, 2012)

email sent


----------

